# General > Technical Support >  ford radio code

## DAF501

Hi, not sure if its the right place to post this!! Had work done on my ford focus, which meant disconnecting the battery, and now its looking for a code. I've looked through all my paperwork, books etc, but no luck. How do i find the code?

----------


## cptdodger

If you have the owners manuals, there will be a book called Audio Guide and the code should be in there

If you don't have this, Ford say that you *must* to go to a ford dealership and only they can get the code for you, most likely by removing the stereo and checking the serial number - chances are they will charge (cos it's Ford) and you may need your car docs (V5)

----------


## RecQuery

Check this thread - http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/...3687&page=1992

If it's not here then post your serial number and they'll get one for you.

----------


## DAF501

got my code, from money saving expert, thanks everyone!

----------

